# Signing for Credits



## mtk (30 Aug 2016)

Have my first annual ( I believe)signing on (only get credits - no entitlement to any unemployment assistance payments due to savings ) meeting coming up . Any idea what is involved ? I don't fancy a grilling but should I be prepared for one? 
Thanks


----------



## Conan (30 Aug 2016)

Depending on your age (if under age 62), they may enquire as to what efforts you are making to get employment or they may offer you a "course".


----------



## 1dave123 (30 Aug 2016)

Are you sure it's a meeting you are having? Are you not simply attending your local office to sign on?


----------



## mtk (31 Aug 2016)

1dave123 said:


> Are you sure it's a meeting you are having? Are you not simply attending your local office to sign on?


Yes it's simply signing on. Perhaps I used the word meeting loosely but as I never had one before no idea what happens .


Conan said:


> Depending on your age (if under age 62), they may enquire as to what efforts you are making to get employment or they may offer you a "course".



No issue there I can show have applied for jobs


----------



## 1dave123 (31 Aug 2016)

Time may correct me - but I suspect you'll just sign on and be in and out in a few mins. As I understand it Local Offices have a designated day each year for signing on for credits. On the day a separate area may be used just for the people signing for credits so it should be a fairly slick process. Most likely u'll just sign a piece of paper and that's it. Cheers


----------



## DMcL1971 (31 Aug 2016)

When I used to sign on monthly it was a quick in and out in a few minutes process. I have signed on for credits annually and both times I had to queue for 1-2 hours to sign on. I imagine it depends where you live. I signed on in Dun Laoghaire. The annual signing takes place over three days with what day you sign on on being decided alphabetically depending on your surname. It still only takes a few seconds to actually sign on but the queue is out the door, around the courtyard and back on to the street.


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Sep 2016)

In my experience, once you inform the staff in your local Social Welfare office that you are signing on for credits and not looking for any handouts, they will have no problem setting you up for an annual form signing until the appropriate pension age - assuming you have sufficient PRSI payments.


----------



## Boscod (4 Sep 2016)

The question I have is around the benefit of signing annually for credits. I have a small 'unearned' income on which I pay PAYE, PRSI and USC, and believe I have already made sufficient years 'normal' contributions in order to qualify for a full state pension. I do it just to be on the safe side, however I'm unsure if it's necessary. What benefits could I be missing out on if I stop signing?


----------



## Gerry Canning (5 Sep 2016)

boscod,
suggest ,
1. write to social welfare , Buncrana Co Donegal quote your  oosn number and request your contribution statement, you can then work out your yearly average etc to see where you are really at.
2. I think if you stop signing you will not be credited for future pension , so I would not stop signing until you have clarity over 1.


----------



## mtk (14 Sep 2016)

Process ok


----------



## DMcL1971 (14 Sep 2016)

mtk said:


> Process ok



Was it a long queue or just a quick in and out?


----------



## mtk (15 Sep 2016)

DMcL1971 said:


> Was it a long queue or just a quick in and out?



Just under an hour queue


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Sep 2016)

Gerry Canning said:


> boscod,
> suggest ,
> 1. write to social welfare , Buncrana Co Donegal quote your  oosn number and request your contribution statement, you can then work out your yearly average etc to see where you are really at.
> 2. I think if you stop signing you will not be credited for future pension , so I would not stop signing until you have clarity over 1.



Can vouch for the on-line request form that Social Welfare provide, it is efficient and obviously free https://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/secure/RequestSIContributionRecord.aspx

This is more detailed info on what you need to supply to Social Welfare to enable you to get your statement if you are writing to them:


*16. How can I get a copy of my social insurance record?*
You can request a copy of your social insurance record


online in the Online Services area of our website *www.welfare.ie*
*or*


by writing to our Central Records Section at the address below, and telling us your:
PPS Number
Name
Address
Date of Birth
Birth Surname (if you are a married woman)
Mother’s Birth Surname
Pre-1979 Insurance Number (if you worked in Ireland pre-1979)
Telephone number (in case we need to contact you)

Central Records
Department of Social Protection
McCarter’s Road
Ardarvan
Buncrana
Co. Donegal
LoCall 1890 690 690


----------

